# Main Board hin? Nach Bios Reset kein Bild mehr.



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Zur Vorgeschichte :

- habe mal mit nem USB rescue stick norton mal die platt scannen
- musste die Boot Optionen anpassen im Bios, da das mpower einfach nicht vom stick booten wollte. 
- ging dann. Alles gescannt und aus gemacht 
- dann wieder an und Boot Optionen wieder auf meine platte geändert. 
- plötzlich startet Windows nicht mehr. Immer ein Fehler. Mal zwischendurch in die Wiederherstellung. 
- versucht letzte bekannte Version herzustellen. 
- startet immer noch nicht. 
- dann im Bios die werkseinstellung wieder hergestellt. 

So ab hier kein Bild mehr. Alles schwarz. 

Über den Hardware Button am Board noch versucht den Standard wieder herzustellen. Immer noch schwarz. 

Die hdd Led auf dem Board blinkt immer rhythmisch ohne das eine hdd angeschlossen ist. Die debug LEDs bringen mit nix, ständiger Wechsel von zahlen die so im Buch nicht zu stehen scheinen. 

Wie passt das alles zusammen? 

Wo sollte ich anfangen mit kucken?


----------



## Westcoast (12. Dezember 2013)

ich würde mal das netzteil vom strom trennen, die biosbatterie für eine weile entfernen und dann versuchen neu zu starten.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich würde mal das netzteil vom strom trennen, die biosbatterie für eine weile entfernen und dann versuchen neu zu starten.


 
Power Butten drücken


----------



## Westcoast (12. Dezember 2013)

mein Z77Mpower hatte auch kein bild mehr gezeigt. habe power button gedrückt, nichts gebracht. 
nur mehrmals auf den cmosclear knopf gedrückt und dann kam er wieder zurück. habe gedacht das board ist hin, ganz komisch gewesen.
wo auch die USB anschlüsse sind.

unter PS2 anschluss und den obersten beiden USB anschlüssen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...board-im-test-6006-picture655543-177a8611.JPG


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> mein Z77Mpower hatte auch kein bild mehr gezeigt. habe power button gedrückt, nichts gebracht.
> nur mehrmals auf den cmosclear knopf gedrückt und dann kam er wieder zurück. habe gedacht das board ist hin, ganz komisch gewesen.
> wo auch die USB anschlüsse sind.
> 
> unter PS2 anschluss und den obersten beiden USB anschlüssen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...board-im-test-6006-picture655543-177a8611.JPG


 
Ja das hatte ich schon probiert. 
Habe ja auch das mpower. 

Werde das mal mit der bat morgen probieren.


----------



## Badaal (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey,

ich bin ganz zufällig auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich hatte dieses Problem selber vor ein paar Tagen. Bei mir wurde es dadurch behoben, dass ich den Reset-Button gedrückt habe. Was du aber noch versuchen kannst, wie bereits angedeutet. Vom Stromnetz trennen,mehrmals den On/Off-Schalter des PCs betätigen(damit jeglicher Reststrom verbraucht wird), BIOS Batterie entnehmen, Reset Button noch mal drücken, am besten so 30 Minuten warten bis du die Batterie wieder einsetzt und dann wieder den PC normal hochfährst.


----------



## derP4computer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich schmeiss dann noch mal Clear CMOS ins Rennen, vorher unbedingt den Netzteilstecker ziehen.

Edit: Hat Westcoast schon oben geschrieben.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hau mal den rein: 

Onboard Graka ist aktiv - Monitorkabel mal ans MB und starten - im Bios dann geg.falls umstellen - hatte ich kürzlich mal wieder


----------



## Murdoch (13. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. 

Leider bin ich noch nicht weiter. 

Also um es kurz zu machen:

- onboard hdmi probiert  = kein Signal 
- clear cmos mit Batterie raus und Stecker ziehen = siehe da startet 

Aber: ich komme ins Bios, nehme nur WLAN und Bluetooth raus und Speichern = wieder schwarzes Bild. 

Also richtiges booten bekomme ich nicht hin. Gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung kein piepen nix.

Update:
Habe aufs 2. Bios geschaltet und da läuft er wieder. 
Sogar Windows started. 
Wie kann das sein? Habe am Bios nix gemacht so zu sagen. 

Wie kann ich das scheinbar defekte wieder resetten bzw neu bespielen, falls das nochmal passiert?


----------

